# PubMed- Constellaâ„¢(EU)-Linzessâ„¢(USA): the last milestone in the long journey of the peptide linaclotide and its implications for the future of pep



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

[TD]
*Constellaâ„¢(EU)-Linzessâ„¢(USA): the last milestone in the long journey of the peptide linaclotide and its implications for the future of peptide drugs.*

Future Med Chem. 2013 Mar;5(3):291-300

Authors: Góngora-Benítez M, Tulla-Puche J, Albericio F

Abstract
Irritable bowel syndrome with constipation (IBS-C) and chronic idiopathic constipation (CIC) are highly prevalent gastrointestinal disorders associated with health, economical and social problems. Recently, after a long journey of preclinical studies and clinical trials, linaclotide, a first-in-class GC-C receptor peptide agonist, has received the approval in the USA and Europe for the treatment of IBS-C and CIC. This article provides an overview of clinical, economic and biological aspects of IBS-C and CIC and covers the current and emerging therapeutic agents for treating these conditions. Particularly, the pharmacodynamic and pharmacokinetic properties of linaclotide, a small, disulfide-rich peptide, and its implications in the future of peptide drug discovery and development are discussed.

PMID: 23464519 [PubMed - in process]

View the full article


----------

